# HDMI output not working no matter what on Roamio Plus



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Have had my Roamio Plus and TiVo Mini setup for less than a week. This morning the HDMI output on the Plus won't work no matter what I try. Everything else works. I can use the component output from the Plus to drive my TV. The Mini works. Everything seems fine, except for HDMI.

I've tried:

power cycle
leave unplugged for 30 minutes
move Plus to different TV
plug in Series 3 to TV that Mini was on, using same HDMI cable, works fine.
Plus on new TV and HDMI won't work where a Premiere, Series 3 and Mini all worked fine.

I think I've ruled out every combination I can think of. My Software Version is 20.3.8-USA-6-848.

I've seen the threads about an HDMI standby bug where you use a few tricks to get it to come back. I tried those a little bit, but didn't dig in too deep since power cycles didn't help.

Is it time for a warranty replacement or is there some trick I can use to get this back?


----------



## billcumley (Dec 23, 2013)

I have had a Roamio for a few months now and everything was working fine.
I moved some things around and had to reconnect the Roamio. Now I cant get anything out of it. If I power cycle it the system displays audio, goes through the setfup and has no sound. I've been looking throught these postings and found yours and immediately knew we have the same problem. Someone Help Us Please!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The HDMI went out on my TivoHD. It happened when I slid the Tivo box a couple inches to the left. Seems to have broken the HDMI port connection to the Tivo motherboard. Sometimes if I wiggle the cable it will work for a bit. I gave up and switched to component video and optical digital audio from Tivo to my receiver.

I think the connector is physically fragile. I think this might be the same problem Bill is having [edit: Correction, that's not true. I don't get ANYTHING thru HDMI, ever. No signal at all, so not the same as Bill's. Rick might have the same problem I do.]. Rick, too, if you moved your Tivo even the slightest, or even hit the cord, or did anything that could apply even a tiny amount of stress to the HDMI port in the Tivo.

I too tried everything. The cables are fine. The receiver/tv is fine. It is definitely a hardware problem on my out-of-warranty Tivo. At least component still works, but now I've got four cables instead of one. Grrr.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

billcumley said:


> I have had a Roamio for a few months now and everything was working fine.
> I moved some things around and had to reconnect the Roamio. Now I cant get anything out of it. If I power cycle it the system displays audio, goes through the setfup and has no sound. I've been looking throught these postings and found yours and immediately knew we have the same problem. Someone Help Us Please!


Not sure that we do. Everything works on mine except HDMI output. Sounds like nothing works on yours. Mine wasn't moved or anything to precede the problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If the HDMI port isn't working then you should send it in to get fixed. So far I've never had an issues with any TiVo HDMI ports going back to 2004 with the DirecTV HD TiVo.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you get this problem fixed? I seem to be having the same issue out of nowhere this morning after 6 months of my Roamio working with no problem. The restart and standby techniques did not fix it...


----------



## fastermac (Jun 9, 2002)

After almost 6 months of trouble free operation the Roamio Pro started a loop where it flashed a message on the TV and then a black screen. The message said that the provider does not allow an HDMI connection for this content. The problem occurred on all channels.

A reboot fixed the issue. I hope it does not return. No problems on either Mini. Roamio was recently updated to new software.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

fastermac said:


> After almost 6 months of trouble free operation the Roamio Pro started a loop where it flashed a message on the TV and then a black screen. The message said that the provider does not allow an HDMI connection for this content. The problem occurred on all channels.
> 
> A reboot fixed the issue. I hope it does not return. No problems on either Mini. Roamio was recently updated to new software.


I only got that message when I had something connected to the SD input of my old TV, and that input (SD) had a signal on it.


----------



## fastermac (Jun 9, 2002)

lessd said:


> I only got that message when I had something connected to the SD input of my old TV, and that input (SD) had a signal on it.


Thanks for the info but I run everything through a Yamaha receiver which is the only device connected to the TV. This setup worked fine for almost 6 months. No changes to my setup that would have caused the glitch.

Also after the software update the Minis could not find the Roamio on the network. Again a reboot fixed that problem.

The only variable that has changed in my setup is the software update to the Tivo's.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

fastermac said:


> Thanks for the info but I run everything through a Yamaha receiver which is the only device connected to the TV. This setup worked fine for almost 6 months. No changes to my setup that would have caused the glitch.
> 
> Also after the software update the Minis could not find the Roamio on the network. Again a reboot fixed that problem.
> 
> The only variable that has changed in my setup is the software update to the Tivo's.


The HDMI security may have just got more picky in the new update.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

It's ba-ack.... Grrrrrr.....

TiVo replaced my Roamio a few months ago. All of the sudden tonight it's doing the same thing. There is no output via the HDMI port. Tried two different TVs and two different HDMI cords. Component output works fine. Good thing it's still under warranty.

That's two different TiVo Roamios in just a few months of service. The first unit's HDMI failed within a couple of weeks. The second one lasted a few months. My Series 3 TiVo was hooked to the same TV with the same HDMI cord for a long time without any issues.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RickStrobel said:


> It's ba-ack.... Grrrrrr.....
> 
> TiVo replaced my Roamio a few months ago. All of the sudden tonight it's doing the same thing. There is no output via the HDMI port. Tried two different TVs and two different HDMI cords. Component output works fine. Good thing it's still under warranty.
> 
> That's two different TiVo Roamios in just a few months of service. The first unit's HDMI failed within a couple of weeks. The second one lasted a few months. My Series 3 TiVo was hooked to the same TV with the same HDMI cord for a long time without any issues.


Bad HDMI cable connector ?? If you get this TiVo replaced I would also replace the HDMI cable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Replacing the cable should have been the first thing done.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

RickStrobel said:


> TiVo replaced my Roamio a few months ago. All of the sudden tonight it's doing the same thing. There is no output via the HDMI port. Tried two different TVs and two different HDMI cords. Component output works fine. Good thing it's still under warranty.
> 
> That's two different TiVo Roamios in just a few months of service. The first unit's HDMI failed within a couple of weeks. The second one lasted a few months. My Series 3 TiVo was hooked to the same TV with the same HDMI cord for a long time without any issues.


Since replacing the TiVo fixed it the first time, it seems likely that the problem was/is either the TiVo's HDMI port or the HDMI cable. Try a different cable (or two). If it is the HDMI port again, that would mean that two of them randomly failed, or they got fried somehow. What could do that? Are there any switches involved?

It's probably a long shot, but currents caused by differing ground potentials can fry data ports. Are all your components (TV, TiVo, anything else connected to them by a cable) powered from the same mains circuit? Are the circuit grounds good? And I doubt that it's the problem here, but a TiVo should be on a UPS.


----------



## don544 (Nov 18, 2009)

RickStrobel said:


> Have had my Roamio Plus and TiVo Mini setup for less than a week. This morning the HDMI output on the Plus won't work no matter what I try. Everything else works. I can use the component output from the Plus to drive my TV. The Mini works. Everything seems fine, except for HDMI.
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> ...


We are on number five and they still want to charge for this.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10834416#post10834416


----------

